# Goblin Mini



## kev mac (14/6/15)

Has anyone heard about the Goblin Mini due out late June? Any one privy to info?


----------



## kimbo (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Has anyone heard about the Goblin Mini due out late June? Any one privy to info?


https://originvape.com/product/goblin-mini-rta-by-youdeud/


----------



## zadiac (14/6/15)

Oh! A gobble gobble mini? How nice......not.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Oh! A gobble gobble mini? How nice......not.


I love my goblins so very excited about this new development

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (14/6/15)

BhavZ said:


> I love my goblins so very excited about this new development


Check out broke vapers.com 20 bucks w/code


----------



## BhavZ (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Check out broke vapers.com 20 bucks w/code


Shot dude, thanks


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

YOH!! that is mini!!! is this the end of dripper envy!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (14/6/15)

Looks good!!
Goblin mini RTA:

1.Bottom air intake hole, pendulum air ring
2.Two“U”air holes by 2*9.22 mm²
3.Four O 4mm juice feeding channels
4.Goblin classical design for positive block
5.Full SS 304 body + heat resistant pyrex tank
6.Height: 28.6mm (exclude drip tip & 510 thread), 7.Diameter:22mm
Juice capacity: 3ML

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (14/6/15)

just sniped a pic from facebook of a mini goblin in the wild:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

HPBotha said:


> just sniped a pic from facebook of a mini goblin in the wild:
> 
> View attachment 29320





BhavZ said:


> Shot dude, thanks[/QUO
> That looks like one tiny tank.my pleasure


----------



## shabbar (15/6/15)

i neeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Nooby (23/6/15)

So who's bringing in these Goblin minis?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (23/6/15)

Nooby said:


> So who's bringing in these Goblin minis?


Got mine thru Broke Vapers on pre-order.they should be shipped any day now.I got 10 bucks off for the pre order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (25/7/15)

kimbo said:


> https://originvape.com/product/goblin-mini-rta-by-youdeud/


Got my mini a week ago and I love the little bugger. One of the best flavor tanks out there,imo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

